# Is wearing makeup everyday bad for the skin?



## macface (Dec 25, 2006)

Ive heard that wearing makeup eveyday is bad  for the  skin  but  I  wanted  to  ask  you  ladies  if thats true?


----------



## Kiseki (Dec 25, 2006)

I'm not one of the ladies, but I'll reply anyway.

It really depends on what your skintype is, how sensitive it is and what products you apply to it on an everyday basis.

My first advice would to be to invest in a decent foundation. If you're applying it everyday, at least use a product that isn't too harmful for your skin.

Don't take off your eye-makeup with your regular makeup remover, have one specific for eyes, specially a gentle one that you don't have to exert much force when taking it off at night.

Have a good daily skin regimen, exfoliate weekly (or twice a week, depending on your skin type) and always wear sunscreen.

Be specially careful if you wear full coverage foundations and concealers everyday, no matter how non-acneic they are, you're applying a very thick product on your skin that makes it more difficult for it to breathe and function properly.

Hope this helped.


----------



## sharyn (Dec 25, 2006)

I wear make up everyday, and I did so for 8 years now. If you pick good make up and wash it off every night, most of the make up that is sold nowadays can actually be good for your skin. Make up is no longer always a drying paste that clogs your pores. Most of them actually contain some pretty good ingredients and protection form UV rays. Even if you have acne, there's make up specially formulated to help you get rid of blackheads, pimples... A _*real*_ cosmotologyst/MUA can help you choose a good foundation. (Unfortunately, there's some people who dont have a clue about chemistry but call themselves _pro_) Just take some time to pick the right foundation with the right ingredients for _*your*_ skin. Dont believe people who say everybody should do this/that on a regular basis or "_If you want beautiful skin, you have to do..." _because you gotta find out whats good for you by yourself. There's cosmotologyst who are like " I see you got blackheads, so you've got oily skin." without taking a deeper look or taking more time to check your skin type. Then you should just get up and leave - after all, you only got one skin and you should treat it good. HTH a little


----------



## delovely (Dec 26, 2006)

No, but make sure to wipe off all of your makeup and wash your face after wearing makeup. Then you'll be fine!


----------



## yummy411 (May 14, 2007)

some of my friends think i'm crazy for putting on makeup and wearing makeup a lot. they say makeup makes you age and makes your skin ugly.i definitely don't wear it everyday, but imo,  like other users have said, it's all about the products you are using and cleansing, exfoliating and using healthy products on your skin.


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (May 15, 2007)

I think the skin needs to be free of cosmetics frequently to allow it to breath. I used to know a middle aged Japanese woman with the most beautiful brilliant skin.She gave facials and did waxing and what not and was pretty knowledgeble about skin in general.
She told me not to use powder because it is like putting dirt on your skin....lol. Then she said to not use liquid foundations because they clog your pores and cause poor circulation.
Now we have mineral makeup that is supposedly more pure and makeup
that is more natural based,water based etc.
As long as you are using high quality cosmetics then I think its ok
but you still need days where you go with out it in order
to let it breathe.


----------



## MadchenRogue (Jun 18, 2007)

Well I used to be one of those people that would wear cosmetics everyday and I MEAN everyday. it came to a point in which my skin got very oily I would break out no matter what products I would use. When I turned 25, I  saw a lady in which her skin was pimple free, and her only secret was to only wear cosmetics when she was going out. From that moment on, I did the same. My face actually started to have color, and the less make-up I wore, the more clear my skin got. NOW at 29 I hardly get pimples but when I do its because of hormonal changes. I would have my eyebrows plucked, my hair neat and you would not believe the many stares I would get from guys (mind you I am a happily married woman). Your skin needs to breathe as embalmerbabe stated. You would be surprised how your face can actually look if you let it breathe


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jun 18, 2007)

My experience is that it depends...

Genetics, skin care, proper make-up hygeine, diet and drinking water consumption.

My skin actually improves with increased make-up wear because I become more diligent about cleansing and care.  Plus these days, ssssoooooooo many cosmetic products are infused with ingredients that can be good for the skin.

*I'm on the side of daily face beating as a safe practice that should be mandated by our local governmental authorities -  and good for your soul as well!!!*


----------



## thenovice (Jun 18, 2007)

I don't wear makeup very often, usually only if i intend to go out. And it really does help your skin. And i feel that when i do wear makeup eventually- it makes my makeup look better. If i don't wear mascara for a few days, when i do- my eyelashes are thick and long and look really nice. And if i don't wear foundation for a while- my skin looks even and nearly perfect when i do. Its best to invest in really good makeup that is right for your skin, and also in a really good skin regimen.


----------



## cocobElle (Jun 18, 2007)

To be honest, I try to refrain from wearing make-up everyday.

Sometimes I just like to let my skin breathe a bit, and give it a break from make-up. When I stopped wearing make-up for about 2 weeks, my skin texture was much nicer and a lot more smoother. However, as long as you look after your skin ( and remove ALL your make-up before you go to bed !!) you should be fine.


----------



## Krishna (Jul 20, 2012)

My boyfriend keeps nagging me that i dont put make up like other gals. He says that my face looks like a plain canvas which could be beautifully painted. He invested alot in all these lipsticks and foundations and palletes and made me wear make up everyday. Now wen i come back home after a long day and 
  	take out all the makeup, it makes me look more ugly and my face started to become dry. i felt that my face lost its smoothness and attractiveness.

  	Girls, what i would suggest you is to stop using make up to look prettier everyday. 
  	Instead you could work out on the problems areas of your face by depending on natural remedies and look youthful and lovely. 
  	I have tried many home remedies and healthy diets that could make my eyes look more beautiful, lips more pinkish and even tone on my face and body.
  	I am quite happy with the results and with just a lip balm and little kajal in my eyes, i get compliments an stares from people all day long.

  	Cheers


----------



## Merula (Aug 5, 2012)

NaturalSister19 said:


> *I'm on the side of daily face beating as a safe practice that should be mandated by our local governmental authorities - and good for your soul as well!!!*


  	This is what I feel. When people say that makeup ages your skin I think it has to do with how makeup in the past was formulated - considering that now there are more rigorous testing and some companies are removing phalates and adding UV protection. Not only that but your skin needs proper care in general if you're tugging, applying and covering up parts. Washing it properly, moisturizing and protecting it from the sun are equally important as is diet and hydration.

  	I also feel that makeup is not as "ageing" to the skin as it is popularly conceived it to be than smoking and drinking. I'm sure there could be a correlation with women getting all dolled up to go out to drinks, eat and smoke with their friends and having that affect their skin in the long run, but at the same time walking outside in a metropolitan city bare faced could affect your skin in the same manner. To say simplistically that _makeup ages your skin_ without taking every factor into the equation is misleading.


----------



## Babylard (Aug 5, 2012)

I have acne prone oily combination skin and I have been benefiting from wearing Asian BB Creams. Maybe give those a try, they are multifunctional that give you more coverage than a traditional tinted moisturizer, but also have properties (depending on what brand it is) that your skin can benefit from. I like Missha Cho Bo Yang and BRTC Jasmine BB Creams. They are anti-aging, anti-wrinkle, high SPF, and whitening/brightening.  As long as you clean it off at the end of the day! I use Neutrogena eye make up remover for my eyes, followed my Etude House Oil Cleanser, followed by Biore Cleanser (because I don't like the greasy film that oil cleansers leave behind) and I also use a konjac sponge with the Biore. My skin has never been better!


----------



## KrissyEmme (Aug 7, 2012)

Wearing makeup everyday is not bad for your skin, _if_ you wash it completely off every night before bed. Although I would try and give your skin a day or two during the week to breathe, but still wash your face at the end of the day. Establishing a good skincare routine and sticking with it is crucial for healthy skin.


----------



## glitzychick (Sep 12, 2012)

no makeup is verry healthy for the skin my face is flawless because of it so the answer is no


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Sep 12, 2012)

I don't agree at all. It depends on your skin, makeup, and skincare. I wear makeup every day, and my skin is way better than when I didn't. But that could also be related to hormones/ skincare. Like I said, everyone's different.


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 12, 2012)

Scientists say that wearing lipstick can cause diabetes, I don't know if it's true ( ? ), clearly makeup is not so good but food or other things are bad for health too. I never use makeup everyday, esp. nail polish on the hand or even blush on my cheeks. A "no makeup day" per week  is something I would advise. It depends on your makeup removers too and on skincare. I often use organic ( bio ) skincare, it's really better than expensive skincare that contains toxic substances.


----------



## Misskia27 (Sep 13, 2012)

NaturalSister19 said:


> My experience is that it depends...   Genetics, skin care, proper make-up hygeine, diet and drinking water consumption.   My skin actually improves with increased make-up wear because I become more diligent about cleansing and care. Plus these days, ssssoooooooo many cosmetic products are infused with ingredients that can be good for the skin.  *I'm on the side of daily face beating as a safe practice that should be mandated by our local governmental authorities - and good for your soul as well!!!*


  I totally agree!


----------



## Varun (Sep 13, 2012)

It depends how much Makeup you apply every day. If your are applying makeup in little amount then it's not a bad at all but if you are doing it in large then its worst. Your skin become addictive to it like we do get addictive to smoking and drinking if we do it regularly.
  	Your skin lose your natural charm and you look pretty only in Makeup and not in general without Makeup.
  	Take an example of Actresses they look pretty only in makeup but when you look at them normally without make they look so horrible.
  	Still you can consult with some Experts for Makeup Tips.


----------



## Didor (Dec 3, 2012)

Yes, sweetie, it is.
  	No matter how expensive your foundations are.
  	You can try not to wear make up for 2 weeks and you will see the difference.
  	But it doesn't mean you need to stop applying makeup on your face.
  	In stead, try not to wear makeup too long everyday.
  	The first thing I do after I get home is remove all my makeup, since anything you apply on your skin will be oxygenated and that harms your skin.
  	And try to wear good foundation.
  	A foundation does its job as a cosmetic product, but it doesn't make it as a GOOD fundation.
  	A good one would develop on your skin very well and after you wash it off, it doesn't dull your skin.
  	An expensive foundation is not necessarily a good one but a good one is never cheap...........
  	If you have dry skin, try La Prairie Skin Caviar Concealer Foundation, if you have oily or combination skin type, try Cle de Peau Beaute cream foundation.


----------



## Shimmery (Feb 20, 2013)

Everyone is different. Some people just have really good skin. But, even if you don't I think the secret is what is underneath the skin. High quality skin care products can make all the difference!


----------



## Mrsmedicine (Feb 23, 2013)

It´s healthy if you use good products.

  	There´s something that most of you say all the time "the skin breathes". Skin doesn´t breathe the way the lungs do, our face doesn´t need contact with the air to "breathe". Blood does "clean" the skin as it does with the rest of the organs. So, even if you put make up every single day, yourskin is going to receive oxygen the same way that if you go bare face. Don´t worry about that, it´s something people say everywhere in forums, blogs...But it´s totally wrong.


----------



## claire87john (Mar 6, 2013)

In short, no. Taking care to use quality cosmetics (look for makeup with skin friendly ingredients), having a well rounded skin care routine (especially removing all traces of makeup at the end of the day!), using sun protection and "listening" to your skin are most important. Your skin will tell you if it doesn't like something and keeping it well cared for and nourished should be your focus. With that said, it is not a bad idea to give your skin a break from time to time but feel free to makeup with confidence everyday!


----------



## mimilerio (Mar 11, 2013)

this is so ymmv. in my opinion if you get to know your skin and educate yourself with what goes over your skin there is no reason for it to harm you.


----------



## Cara (Mar 19, 2013)

I think makeup can act as a protectant to your skin from the extremities, in sun the spf will stop premature ageing, in winter it can act as a barrier to the harsh winds drying it.  Its really how wise you choose to be in deciding what you want to put on your face and why.  I like to wear makeup everyday and when i wash off at the end of the day im pretty happy my skin looks in great condition.  You have to remember its what goes into your body and your general personal hygiene too


----------



## Sophiaaa (Mar 23, 2013)

This is not right. Wearing makeup each of every day is not bad till the quality of your makeup is high and if you would able to remove makeup properly from your face in each of every day before going to sleep.


----------



## User38 (Mar 23, 2013)

wearing mu is actually good for the skin if the products are good -- the products act as a physical barrier for the sun.  

  	it can only damage your skin if you choose the wrong type of foundation (say you have oily skin and pick an oil based foundation), or v.v. .. and the most heinous crime of all:  NOT removing it properly.

  	daaaaaaaa


----------



## Nataliekay (Mar 25, 2013)

i just prefer to let my skin breathe completely sometimes so i stay bare whenever i can


----------



## Mrsmedicine (Mar 27, 2013)

HerGreyness said:


> wearing mu is actually good for the skin if the products are good -- the products act as a physical barrier for the sun.
> 
> it can only damage your skin if you choose the wrong type of foundation (say you have oily skin and pick an oil based foundation), or v.v. .. and the most heinous crime of all:  NOT removing it properly.
> 
> daaaaaaaa


  	totally true


----------



## IHughes (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm really interested in knowing the real answer to this question. I have very good skin, I do have the occasional breakout but I hardly have any wrinkles and fine lines and I look younger than my age.  I only started wearing makeup a year ago and I have so much fun! I am very worried about the effects though, so if it isn't good for me I won't wear it every day!


----------



## Forever Skin (Jan 31, 2014)

Wearing makeup everyday is not bad for your skin. I would suggest oil free make up making sure it says non comedogenic. Also wash it off every night and foundations are good for I believe 6 months after that throw it no matter how filled up it is also use makeup brush to apply then wash your brush with baby shampoo hope this info helps


----------



## vannycul (Feb 10, 2014)

I personally don't feel it's good to wear foundation everyday. You could do eyeliner, mascara lipstick if you want to look like you have makeup on. If you have imperfections you can throw on a little loose powder. Nothing wrong in not looking fully dolled up everyday.  I would rather work on my imperfections withy skincare products than slap on makeup on my face daily to hide them.


----------



## User38 (Feb 10, 2014)

it doesn't damage skin either -- unless you are putting on some topical meds, and /or forget to wash your face at night and remove it all.

  I have worn mu all day, all my adult life -- I have not had blemishes, but I have been meticulous about cleanliness and hydration.


----------



## OROGOLD (May 27, 2014)

Wearing makeup everyday can be harmful to the skin if you're using a cosmetic that isn't appropriate for your skin type. If your skin is especially oily or sensitive, it is especially important for you to review the ingredients of any beauty products you plan to use. This will help you to avoid making an existing problem worse. Regardless of your skin type, all ladies should remove their makeup before going to sleep. This gives your skin cells a chance to breathe and repair themselves. With a good skincare routine, you shouldn't need to necessarily wear makeup everyday.


----------



## Rebellefleur (May 27, 2014)

I wouldnt say its bad to wear it every day.
  as long as you still take care of your skin, always wash your face before you go to sleep, make sure you moisturize and all that.
  I actually switched from foundation to bb cream so I still make sure I get some form of SPF protection from the sun


----------



## RobbieGA (Jul 2, 2014)

It is now known that wearing makeup every day is bad for your skin, makeup and moisturizers actually do some damage to your skin and with prolonged use wrinkles and other signs of ageing may be visible. A few days a week you should skip makeup altogether and allow your skin to breathe. When you do wear makeup use a light makeup that has natural ingredients. 
Never wear makeup while exercising. When you exercise there is a slight relaxing and enlarging of the pores. As your skin cools down and your pores tighten it traps your make-up in the opening of the pores. If you must wear make-up during your work out cleanse your skin as soon as possible - preferably before your skin cools down and your pores tighten again. 
Remove any makeup you wear before you bed. Falling asleep with your makeup on can lead to bacterial infections and clogged pores, which can cause acne. And, the residue that stays on your pillow can even make you sick.


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm in school to be an esthetician, and from what I understand, good quality makeup is not bad for your skin. Some drugstore brands ARE, however, especially if they contain mineral oil. 

  But high quality  makeup usually does not clog the pores. As long as you wash your face at night, wearing makeup daily is fine.


----------



## geeko (Jul 13, 2014)

well i wear it almost everday, and so far still ok! Removing it thoroughly though is very important.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 14, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Some drugstore brands ARE, however, especially if they contain mineral oil.


  http://www.brightestbulbinthebox.com/2013/10/beauty-myths-can-you-slather-on-mineral.html  http://thebeautybrains.com/?s=mineral+oil (some links are irrelevant, but not all of them are)  http://personalcaretruth.com/tag/mineral-oil/


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 14, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> http://personalcaretruth.com/tag/mineral-oil/


  All my esthetician friends say to stay away from it. I learned in school to stay away from it. Personally, I'd trust the Milady textbook over a random link on the internet that didn't even site it's sources.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 15, 2014)

The Beauty Brains is run by actual cosmetic scientists and formulators. They even have a book debunking all sorts of myths about cosmetics (_It's Okay To Have Lead in Your Lipstick_). Personal Care Truth was started by two formulators and has contributions from people that have worked in the industry (e.g., formulators, those who know the science behind cosmetics). Robyn from Brightest Bulb in the Box has an interest in cosmetic science and has written many an article refuting various beauty myths, and I don't think she'd write everything she has done if she hasn't done her research. I'd rather believe them than those who probably don't know anything about cosmetic science and don't have the scientific evidence to back up what they're saying.  Does your course get into cosmetic science? How things are formulated? What ingredients are used for?  And if you doubt what they're saying, why not do your own research -- _away_ from your textbooks -- and see if you can find studies refuting or backing up what they're saying?  edit: Oh, look, another link! And it's got sources.  http://www.paulaschoice.com/cosmetic-ingredient-dictionary/definition/emollients/mineral-oil


----------



## IHughes (Jul 15, 2014)

I'd love to know if makeup is really bad or good for you. I'll be 32 in a couple of days time and I look younger than my age, it's hard to know if what I'm using is harming or helping as I'm getting older anyway so it may be just natural ageing, not the result of wearing makeup.  One thing I can say is that I've only been wearing makeup daily for two years now and my skin is better than it's ever been, I take more care than when I didn't wear it so my skin is actually better! It's not because of makeup, it's because I cleanse better and u use SPF and quality products so it's actually better than before! Go figure!


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 15, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> All my esthetician friends say to stay away from it. I learned in school to stay away from it.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *shellygrrl*
> 
> ...


  They don't get heavily into cosmetic science. The focus is more on the skin itself. I suppose the book could be wrong. Seems lame that they'd teach misinformation.


----------



## makeupmonster (Sep 24, 2014)

I actually find that if I wear a light dusting of mineral makeup, my skin actually looks more calm after I take it off in the evening than if I wear nothing on my face at all. I think this is because a lot of mineral makeup contains a decent amount of zinc oxide, and it reduces skin irritation/inflammation. It all depends what you're putting on your face, and it what quantities, I think.


----------



## Kathniss08 (Oct 12, 2014)

It is alright to wear mineral powder or BB cream to conceal some impurities of our skin yet we need to clean our face before going to bed or make sure you bring fuss free facial wipes with you so that you can cleanse your face anytime or anywhere if you feel that your face needs cleansing and retouch due to excessive oil and dirt.


----------



## Kathniss08 (Oct 26, 2014)

I got my facial wipes from Essenzza health and I used it in removing my makeup. The good thing about this facial wipes is it can removes waterproof mascara. It also leaves my skin smooth, soft and clean. It is very important to remove your makeup before going to bed to make your skin breathe.


----------



## AnneOyer (Oct 28, 2014)

Wearing makeup is not bad for the skin as what most people think. It can actually bring some benefits to the skin. Makeup actually acts as a barrier between the face, the environment and the pollution. In fact, there are some makeup products that have SPF that can protect our face from UV rays.

  The only time that a makeup can bring harm to the skin is when it is not used properly. Here are some tips to make sure that your makeup won't harm your skin.

  1. Always check the expiration date.
2. Before applying makeup, test for any allergic reactions in might cause to the skin.
3. Makeup products once opened should be consumed within 6 months.
4. Clean makeup tools and sets regularly.
5. Always make sure to remove makeup and wash your face.


----------



## JewelWolfe (Dec 1, 2014)

Wearing a makeup daily that is appropriate fro the type of skin offers protection from the harmful UV rays. Most kinds of makeup contain sunscreen or have ingredients that are protecting the skin against UV rays. Check out the collection of makeup tools and products from Missvixen.


----------



## sheROCKS (Dec 2, 2014)

Definitely not in my case, I haven't worn makeup as much these past 6 months and I still get breakouts so I say forget that theory and I'll still wear my makeup.


----------



## Erica26 (Sep 17, 2016)

*For me and my mom makeup does age skin*

I have been wearing makeup scince i was 15. But my mom taught me,not to wear makeup. She is 47 and looks like shes 28. She never wears makeup and only maybe when she does its once a week to go out but very light. My mom also has her bachelors in science medicine and dietetics. She is also a yoga instructor and learned in school it clogges pores throught out the day when you are wearing it. So that's half your day with clogged pored even though washing your face off works, its still not that good for your skin. The most important thing to do is use a face spf of 50 or higher. Thats what causes the actual aging spots, wrinkes and such. Its not the foundation that creates a barrier its the spf. And the spf has to be uva and uvb. I notice if i wear makeup my skin starts to look patchy, uneven and breakout. I have a very good skkn regimine too. I use my clarasonic, a toner, a serum and a different moisturizer for morning and night and also a eye cream. I even use a primer for foundation and use top quality products. Born the way foundation and tarte concealer and laura mercier setting powder and ect. But i notice when i dont wear makeup and let it breathe. My skin is soooo much more glowy and fresh and even and doesnt breakout. I would have to say YES makeup does age you for sure. and messes up your skin!


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 17, 2016)

Erica26 said:


> IThe most important thing to do is use a face spf of 50 or higher.



SPFs higher than 50 are practically useless, because they don't provide much more protection than 50 does. It's why you never see stores carrying sunscreens with super high SPFs anymore (at least not in the US). Even the difference between 30 and 50 is negligible. (One percent difference.)

I went for a chunk of my teens and twenties without wearing makeup AT ALL, had a skincare routine (admittedly, I was better about sticking to it in my twenties), and I still broke out. Now, I wear makeup once a week (occasionally twice), I still have a skincare routine, I remove my makeup properly (NO WIPES!), and while I don't break out as much as I did, I'm still acne-prone. There are multiple reasons why someone can have acne (hormones, environmental stuff, genetics, reaction to an ingredient in product, sometimes diet -- surely your mother would know something about that, as she's a dietician). I read a while back that some women may continue to experience breakouts until their 40s (around the time of menopause).

Also: I'm in my mid-thirties now, and I continue to get mistaken for younger, even with makeup on. So, for me, no, makeup doesn't age me. (I also have an oily t-zone; supposedly, those with oily skin age slower.) Everyone's different.

If you break out after wearing makeup, but don't experience it any other time, there could be an ingredient in what you're using that your skin doesn't like.


----------



## Erica26 (Sep 18, 2016)

shellygrrl said:


> SPFs higher than 50 are practically useless, because they don't provide much more protection than 50 does. It's why you never see stores carrying sunscreens with super high SPFs anymore (at least not in the US). Even the difference between 30 and 50 is negligible. (One percent difference.)
> 
> I went for a chunk of my teens and twenties without wearing makeup AT ALL, had a skincare routine (admittedly, I was better about sticking to it in my twenties), and I still broke out. Now, I wear makeup once a week (occasionally twice), I still have a skincare routine, I remove my makeup properly (NO WIPES!), and while I don't break out as much as I did, I'm still acne-prone. There are multiple reasons why someone can have acne (hormones, environmental stuff, genetics, reaction to an ingredient in product, sometimes diet -- surely your mother would know something about that, as she's a dietician). I read a while back that some women may continue to experience breakouts until their 40s (around the time of menopause).
> 
> ...



Shellygrrrl,
 Thank you for being so kind in correcting me. What i meant is, Its important to wear and spf,of 30 or highee because aundamge os the,number one cause of premature wrinkles and ageing skin. And yes my mom being a dietician does realize hormone, genericts, ect. Are a major factor. But this is quotes from a Doctor Steven Quang. " An spf of 15 blocks 93% of uva/uvb rays, and an spf of 30 blocks 97% of uva/uvb rays, and an spf of 50 blocks 98% of uva/uvb rays.. uva rays is the primary cause of skin ageing and skin cancer while uvb rays causes the akin to become burnt. In Europe amd Australia they have adopted capping off the uva,sun protection measure at 50+. The usa will soon adopt the same guidelines." Now that answers the spf part, which in part you are correct it only protects 5% more, but quite frankly im going to get as much as i can get.

now for the makeup part. Of course wearing makeup is perfectly ok for your skin. For me however and for my mom, it has been a big part of aging, especially compared to some women i have seen not do some measures of pretecting their face WITH wearing makeup. So yes, wearing spf under or in a foundation is going to tremendously help the skin from aging. As for me and for many dermatologist ive talked to, its best to let face breathe a couple days a week if so.
But yes as long as you are washing your face and getting all that makeup out the pores, than wearing makeup is prefectly fine.


----------

